# cinemanow problem



## gabolh (Oct 23, 2009)

Has the cinemanow channel been shut down on The roku platform?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

gabolh said:


> Has the cinemanow channel been shut down on The roku platform?


It's not just Roku. CinemaNow has not been working on my smart TV (Sony XBR-55X900C) since last week. When app is selected this message appears "We're sorry. It appears CinemaNow is not available at this time. Please try again later. If you continue to have this issue, please visit www.cinemanow.com/support".


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Doing a little research, I found that Cinema Now was sold to the UK-based company FilmOn in January of 2016. They apparently pulled out of Canada and shut down the Canadian website on May 1, 2017. Looking on the FilmOn entry in Wikipedia, they also set all their previously-free channels to "Paid."

References:
CinemaNow - Wikipedia
FilmOn - Wikipedia


----------

